# Excitement at the Vet's!!!



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Going to the Vet's office is always trying, even though Nyx likes the vet and techs, she was a little reactive with other dogs in close quarters like that as a puppy. But I was so proud of her behavior on her last visit! When we arrived, there was a customer with their GSD mix dog at the counter, and the entrance door is only about 2 ft away. Nyx walked calmly by the dog without a peep. There was only one other customer in the waiting area who had a cat in a soft crate, and she ignored that as well, laying at my feet for our turn. The excitement came as we were up at the counter after seeing the Vet. Nyx and I had just walked up to the counter when a large Golden Retriever came charging toward us, pulling it's owner from the back room. Nyx let out one very loud bark, which not only stopped the Golden in it's tracks, it literally stopped all activity in the office for several seconds LOL! I calmly told her enough, and we walked to the far side of the room to allow the Golden and it's owner room to exit. I put Nyx in a down, again about 3 ft away from the now nervous looking cat owner, and left her there while I went back to the counter to pay the bill. She held the stay beautifully until I called her, and when she came to me she avoided even looking at the other animals present! Both the receptionist and a vet tech complimented what an incredibly well mannered dog she was...what a dog! And only 16 months old. I have a feeling she's going to surpass all expectations as she matures. :thumbup:


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Excellent!Good girl Nyx


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Sounds like a good day! 

I usually do not have trouble at the vet. I had Jenna in today for a nasty ear infection. There were four Rotty puppies there. Jenna was unconcerned. Of course Jenna will be 13 in August. 

Some lady vet-tech tried to take her out of the room to do the shots and bloodwork, and though I told her to go with her, I think the vet tech wasn't too confident because Jenna gave a "HECK NO!!!" (only she doesn't know the work "heck" LOL!) So her Susie went in the other room and watched ever nasty think they had to do to her: taking blood to ensure we use the right anesthesia, a shot of steroids, a shot of antibiotics, and shoving the stuff deep into the ears. She's going in for them to be flushed and cleaned using the otoscope-thingy and re-packed with powerful ear gunk Tuesday after next. 

She was stellar through all, which is what I would expect. Even the toe-nail clipping that was long over-due. They will do them again when they put her to sleep for the procedure. 

I brought her home and put her in the small kennel up front I set up for the puppies to play in, a day yard or park. I then brought Tiny Tinny (Tinuviel) out for her to meet her mother's dam. Seeing the oldest girl on my place and my youngest girl was fun. Jenna's pushing 13 years, and Tinny will be 12 weeks old tomorrow. What a trip. Jenna was always stellar with puppies. I could have spent my whole day out there just watching them. But alas, Work beckoned, and since they mangies all like to eat, I had to go.


----------



## Aly (May 26, 2011)

That's all a testament to your training and her character. Good job both of you!


----------

